# Reset Button for BFD1124?



## smokarz (Apr 13, 2011)

So i am buying a used 1124 to help eq my sealed subs and boost the low end and wondering if there's a reset button to erase everything back to manufacturer settings?


thanks,


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Not that I know of, but you can check the on-line manual to verify.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## jinjuku (Mar 23, 2007)

There may be a reset routine. I know there is one for my DCX2496. Behringer has a PDF manual available on their website for your 1124. Probably in there.


----------



## smokarz (Apr 13, 2011)

sorry, should have posted back. 

it was on the manual. thanks


----------

